
Google Ad Portal Equated “Black Girls” with Porn - antibland
https://themarkup.org/google-the-giant/2020/07/23/google-advertising-keywords-black-girls
======
sorenn111
Surely this is a result of the underlying titles of said adult content and not
something Google imposed? But "Porn titles include the race of an actress when
she is not white" wouldn't get as many clicks I guess.

------
hirundo
The internet is a porn service that also does some other stuff. Google's
search suggestions just reflect that, when not otherwise massaged. This is
what our collective passion looks like. It isn't pretty, but you can't improve
it by changing the mirror.

And it can be very useful to study that mirror to see the shape of the world.
If "<race> girls" were protected from knowing about that passion they would be
more vulnerable to its danger and less able to leverage its power.

------
Magodo
Find a narrative, then write an article to support said narrative

------
yongjik
Sigh, not this inane shit again.

What percentage of people searching for "black girls" or "asian boys" do you
think are looking for porn?

It's a porn query. Porn queries invite porn suggestions. If some of them
didn't show porn suggestions, the only difference was whether one term was
just below/above whatever automatic threshold Google was using for today's
filtering algorithm.

------
true_religion
I have also incidentally noticed Google equating ghetto girls to black girls
when doing a site specific search.

------
Khelavaster
And equated "white girls" with underage porn.

~~~
guerrilla
> Searches for “White girls” and “White boys,” however, returned no suggested
> terms at all.

~~~
catalogia
Doesn't that suggest those terms are denylisted? It doesn't seem very
plausible that those terms would return no results unless they've been
denylisted.

------
rbecker
> UCLA professor Safiya Noble wrote an article for Bitch magazine describing
> how searches for “Black girls” regularly brought up porn sites in top
> results. “These search engine results, for women whose identities are
> already maligned in the media, only further debase and erode efforts for
> social, political, and economic recognition and justice,” she wrote in the
> article.

Perhaps it's just my media bubble, but I hardly ever (if ever) see black women
maligned in the media. Certainly nothing as obvious as an article titled "The
trouble with black women". Perhaps it's so subtle that I missed it, or limited
to Fox News?

~~~
vsareto
Wow, there is actually a Bitch magazine.

I'm sure their name extends beyond recent events, but good lord that name
should be changed.

~~~
catalogia
> _Bitch is an independent, quarterly magazine published in Portland,
> Oregon.[1] Its tagline is "a feminist response to pop culture".[2] Bitch is
> published by the non-profit Bitch Media feminist media organization. The
> magazine includes analysis of current political events, social and cultural
> trends, television shows, movies, books, music, advertising, and artwork. It
> has about 80,000 readers. Its editor-in-chief is Evette Dionne. _

This is a self-described feminist magazine who's editor is a black woman. If
that's the name they like for their magazine, why should they change it? Just
because it's a little too edgy for you? Are you even in their target
demographic?

~~~
vsareto
>why should they change it?

As we've seen, the only real reason you need to change anything is that
someone feels offended by it. Being edgy isn't a defense any more.

